# Difference between 'shutdown -r now' and 'reboot'



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 1, 2010)

On console mode, witch is the right way to reboot system?
With *shutdown -r now* or with *reboot*?
There is any difference on this 2 commands?
They seem to do the same thing.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 1, 2010)

if you check manual for both of them you'll notice some difference.
reboot(8) shutdown(8)

P.S.
Thanks Duchdaemon for correcting my bough > both....
Finally remembered


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 4, 2010)

I see some differences 
Thanks killasmurf86


----------

